# I'm still alive!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Lark, I went to el salto bass fishing. Awesome trip! Google anglers inn. I'm running behind but onions will be planted in the next day or two. 
Got some deer meat opening day.
Lark its in Mex.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

RB,

Outstanding...any pictures or report? 

Got my deer in the freezer day after Thanksgiving...been looking for hogs, but they have suddenly gotten scarce. 

The garden "crew" all welcomes you back, peckerwood, Dick Hanks, jm423, The Driver, etc. I'm sure ...and we all hope to see lots of posts from you in the future.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> RB,
> 
> Outstanding...any pictures or report?
> 
> ...


First off it was my first official time bass fishing. I've always fished for trout. Man you gotta set the hook. My first hook up was over 8. But yes I lost him. Not use to fishing in all those limbs.
I took my son. We didn't know they had gill nets for talipia out when we went. It really limited our fishing. Next time I'll know. Lots of 5's and 6's lb bass. My biggest was 6 and a half. 
I'm getting better at it and really had fun and the food and service is top of the line. Never touched a fish or tied on a lure. I'll get the pics from my son. Think I erased mine. The record bass their is 18.5. Lots of big ones there. I believe it's pretty much catch and release.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, the Tilapia netting is actually a good thing...proven in scientific studies. The lakes in Mexico that don't permit Tilapia netting actually have smaller bass in general.

That's contrary to what you would think. Tilapia over about 4 pounds turn to eating fish eggs, i.e. bass eggs specifically. The only way one can grow those Tilapia over 4 pounds is if they are housed in water that never gets below about 60 deg. In Mexico, they never die from cold water. 

In my ponds they die every year...and provide incredible forage for the bass...and I don't have to worry about them turning carnivorous because they just don't live long enough for that diet addition. 

Growing Tilapia in ponds (and in heated space in winter) is an excellent source of protein and forage for the pond bass....I love 'em. Just another way, like gardening, to "roll your own" food.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I got no problem with them netting them. I just need to go when they pull the nets up twice a month for 10 days. The lodge should of told us about this before we spent the money. It's not a cheap trip. I could of gone a few days later with no nets and caught more fish. 
O well lesson learned. I'm going back for sure. The lodge was out of this world and your waited on like a king. The food was crazy good.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to have you back Randy. I knew from a post about turkey dinner, that you were still alive!

I'm looking forward to the fishing and garden pictures.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip-especially if you catch fish and avoid "Montezuma's Revenge". Two trips I would love to do--That one for bass, and South America for dove/pigeon. Just glad others can and enjoy. Welcome back, glad you had good time. (I would probably go into cardiac arrest over an 8# bass!)


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Sounds like a great trip-especially if you catch fish and avoid "Montezuma's Revenge". Two trips I would love to do--That one for bass, and South America for dove/pigeon. Just glad others can and enjoy. Welcome back, glad you had good time. (I would probably go into cardiac arrest over an 8# bass!)


If you go make sure the nets are up. Its a bad arse trip. I wish I'd caught that fish but now I have to go back. I'm saving my cans. LOL!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got back from a bad arse 5 days at Rockport and thought I had a great trip, just to find out you've been in Old Mexico bass fishing. Wow! What a great time that had to be. The wind was kinda bad for us, but still had a great time in Rockport with my whole family.I'd really love to make a trip to El Salto. I don't bass fish anymore since buying a center console and going to salt, but a trip like yours could get me started again. I still want to buy some quail from you one of these days.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> I just got back from a bad arse 5 days at Rockport and thought I had a great trip, just to find out you've been in Old Mexico bass fishing. Wow! What a great time that had to be. The wind was kinda bad for us, but still had a great time in Rockport with my whole family.I'd really love to make a trip to El Salto. I don't bass fish anymore since buying a center console and going to salt, but a trip like yours could get me started again. I still want to buy some quail from you one of these days.


No problem on the quail. Got my rows rowed up. No onion sets till next week. I'll be good! I'm just gonna plant 10-15's. 
I know Lark's are probably already over a LB> LOL!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

You guys and your fishing trips, and here I'm about to have hernia surgery! Of all the luck. Just picked fresh pinto beans, squash, zuc, and figs though. Sounds like that may end latter part of week according to weatherman. My onions are just now beginning to take hold and start to grow, beets and carrots getting close to table fare, all the brassica family coming on strong.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally got my onion sets today and there in the ground. Not many only 3 bunches of 10-15's. They looked good. I'm gonna have to pump some fish emulsion on them when they take hold.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here ya go RB3, today's lunch...venison chili topped by last years 1015 onions...hard to beat on cold winter days like today...especially when everything comes off your own place, including the beans, tomatoes, onions, peppers, and venison.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still eating 2016 onions. The sets I got and planted looked solid. I didn't prepare the beds as I should have but I'll fixs that once they get hold of the ground. Mucho FE and a side of quail and chicken poop will make them eat. LOL! 
I gotta plant some carrots ASAP!


----------

